# Bailee's Worst Fear



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

For the last week my grandma has been visiting from Tasmania which has been great....well, in my opinion anyway. 

The second poor little Bailee spotted her he just decided that he didn't like the looks of her. He sits up tall and skinny like a pencil and makes nervous peeping sounds whenever he thinks she's too close.








I told grandma that i thought he might be scared of her and she found the idea terribly amusing.  Especially after a rather hilarious incident yesterday. 

I had had the tiels out for a while and was just heading up the hallway to put them back in their cage when grandma came out of her room!! Bailee took one look at her and took off as fast as he possibly could back down the hallway. I looked at grandma, she looked at me and we both just cracked up laughing. Poor Cookie was sitting on my shoulder wondering where on earth her buddy had disappeared to and what was wrong with her mummy!!!  I had to wait until grandma was out of sight to quickly get Bailee up to my room and into his cage.

I've never seen him react to a person this way, he usually likes to show off by whistling songs and doing his funky little dance moves. There's just something about grandma. LOL!


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Awww poor Bailee!! Lucky grandma doesn't take it personally!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

The only person all my birdies hate is my moms Bf. Don't blame them though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol- too cute. Baby hates strangers..lol. Esspecially people that run up to us and scream "OH! Look at the birdie!" She gets all skinny and hisses and puts up her wings sometimes...lol...the rest of the time she hides in my hair.


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

Bailee is too cute!  Goodness, by Christmas, he'll be singing "grandma got run over by a raindeer" except there won't be a raindeer


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww poor Bailee doesn't like grandma I wonder why...lol usually grandmas are sweet and kind wouldn't you just love to know what he is thinking...hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> lol- too cute. Baby hates strangers..lol. Esspecially people that run up to us and scream "OH! Look at the birdie!" She gets all skinny and hisses and puts up her wings sometimes...lol...the rest of the time she hides in my hair.


Bailee absolutely flips if people come up to his cage that he doesn't know, he'll thrash around like he's having a night fright...but in daylight, lol!  I have to hurry everyone out and just get Cookie, she's not as spooked by new people.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Bailee absolutely flips if people come up to his cage that he doesn't know, he'll thrash around like he's having a night fright...but in daylight, lol!  I have to hurry everyone out and just get Cookie, she's not as spooked by new people.


It's weird. She makes me look so bad in front of strangers...lol..like I have this wild bird...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It's weird. She makes me look so bad in front of strangers...lol..like I have this wild bird...lol


Tell me about it! The fact that i go on about how friendly and cuddly they are doesn't help the situation either, lmao!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Tell me about it! The fact that i go on about how friendly and cuddly they are doesn't help the situation either, lmao!!!


I feel better- atleast now I know it's not just her. She runs in my hair and hides or while I'm telling people how tame she is, she starts hissing at spiting at them...LOL! ...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam lucky Spike is not afraid of anyone that we have met so far. But when he is tired he hates everyone


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Iam lucky Spike is not afraid of anyone that we have met so far. But when he is tired he hates everyone


Bailee and Cookie weren't so shy when they were babies. It's come with age.


----------

